# Q about short shift



## Aryan (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Guys, I bought my 05 MCS last year it's fully modified it almost have evreything from A to Z by MiniMadness & MiniMania, but there's 1 thing that i hate. The short shifter, since I'm driving the car everyday I think it's little stiff and I have decieded to change it back, but I don't have the original one, shall I just buy the shifter itself & change it? or I have to buy some additional parts? the one I have is from Madess.

Thank You


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

If you just want to replace the shift leaver with the OEM one you might want to check on one of the Mini websites like NAM and ask if someone has one laying around that they would give you for free. If you have to buy one from the dealer I think it's a complete assembly. BTW, you might need the OEM shift knob as well.


----------



## Aryan (Nov 15, 2006)

thanks, ill do that.


----------

